# runescape: Is it good vs. evil?



## SteveG75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My son has been playing Runescape for a few weeks. As a dad, i've been watching over his shoulder a bit, and it seems relatively harmless as long as he follows the common rules of not giving passwords, personal info etc...

I'm just generally curious if any of you experienced gamers have a feel for the risks of this particular game. Is it more or less likely to have malicious lurkers looking for a way to hack into my computer? Is it more prone to security problems then other games and websites?

thanks,


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

no, It's perfectly fine. I've been playing that for a few years now, although I only play off and on at the moment.

It's safe, and it teachs your son many lessons. Among these, you'll notice he'll begin typing MUCH faster, as well as getting a good look at economy and such. It's really amazing how much it teaches him, and how much fun it is at the same time.

I honestly suggest that you buy him members as soon as you can, as thats very fun and even more educational. On top of that, don't worry about how much he plays... It's good for him.


----------



## SteveG75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok. thanks for your take. I guess I'll relax...a little. :smile:


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'll agree with 1 g0t, but with one warning: Watch duration of time played. Games like RuneScape, World of Warcraft, Guild Wars, etc are all fine and perfectly fun and acceptable games, but I'm sure you may have heard of the addiction World of Warcraft can cause. Putting a stop to loooooong playing sessions is the first thing you can do to curb such dangerous addictions. I think it's fine that he plays, but just keep a watchful eye for such an addiction.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I did have an addiction but it wares it self out (all of the new updates suck) so they will just come out with better skills as stated before.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

My younger brother plays Runescape also, and I agree with the above posters - it's as safe as any other online game. gamerman brought up the most important issue to worry about, actually. Online games tend to be very addicting, and in some cases, it can go to severe extremes. Usually the only problem is a reluctance to do anything other than play the game, but it's something to watch out for.


----------



## SteveG75 (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks for all the comments. will monitor time spent in game world.


----------



## sgprogamerz (Apr 23, 2007)

its alrite to play long hours cos its a form of socialising xD


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

got members again this sparked my interest again =)


----------



## KT3K (Apr 25, 2007)

Runescape is like a Best Friend if you are a Member, if your not, That game just plain sucks, but it is awesome if your a member, i Suggest u dont get him a membership if you dont want him to get addicted like i did or if you just plainly want him to have a life and a girlfriend


hey hey, I GoT OWNED, dot be so harsh dudette, its awesome with the new updated, it sucked when it was old- Runescape Forever!!!!, just dont say that in High school, Everyone will be Creul and harsh, call You gay and say u dont have a life


----------



## SteveG75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No doubt i'm showing my "parent" stripes, but some of your responses do NOT leave me with a ton of confidence. Forewarned is forearmed though, so it had been interesting.


----------



## KT3K (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry Steve, But this is the bottom line, The game is not Awsome if you don't buy him a mambership, But if you do, He will be addicted, no doubt at all, my four featherd friend. so The Verdict: Let him play as a NoN-MeMber, and, trust me on thisone steve, He'll Get bored Eventually


----------



## SteveG75 (Feb 4, 2005)

excellent advice KT3K! The lad HAS been asking me (annoying me?) for a membership.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

he will get bored and leave the game without a membership but that doesn't mean he wont play another online game that is fun for him after all the only way he will stop playing runescape is because he doesn't like it

my 15 year old nephew plays runescape for no more than a couple hours a day ( if he dont go out with friends) after he has done his homework or chores if they don't get done he don't play runescape. now that's educational 

i would advise you get him a membership and let him enjoy a harmless and fun game just set a limit and stick to it.


----------



## miffnyc (Aug 5, 2009)

steveg75

Listen to me please. Do not let your child play this game if you care for him. This game is the devil. I am being absolutely honest and serious with you. DON'T let him play!
I have went through this all thank God I got out of it because I have positive forces on my side which always send me different signs. This game gave me OCD. I am almost positive that this game pushed me into starting using drugs. It made me quit tennis, which I was very good at. I had severe psychological problems because of this game. It sucks you in. And he will never admit to you that it is bad for him. It is a drug, and drug addicts will keep lying to everyone and themselves and making excuses until they are so deep they cannot get out. He mite not even understand that runescape is the cause of problems. This game just messed with your mind and mental health, mental health= physical health. It is one of the worst influences. I would say worse then light drugs. Please, trust me. Get him away from the computer, get him something to do, like sports, maybe get him a job if he is old enough. I cannot fit in one post how bad this game is, if you are willing to contact me, I'd gladly give you more information. I am a very intelligent person, and a very good person, and I can explain you many things.

This is my e-mail: *EMAIL REMOVED*

I saw this thread and it is the only reason I registered on these forums.

Please, do not let him play this game. 

In case you think this is a joke, go to *LINK REMOVED* and search for the definitions of runescape.

I highly advise you to contact me, I can tell you many good things, as I went through all this garbage.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Please don't resurrect dead threads to spout nonsence.


----------

